
The Hertz Corporation vs. Accenture LLP [pdf] - geerlingguy
https://regmedia.co.uk/2019/04/23/hertz-accenture-website.pdf
======
nartz
I don't understand why companies and governments continue to go with
outsourced ibm, Accenture, etc. The number of gargantuan sized failures never
ceases to amaze.

